# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [12monkeys] et [FirePrawn] Responsables des rubriques  (X)HTML/CSS

## DRH

Bonjour,

12monkeys et FirePrawn  viennent d'tre nomms responsables des rubriques (X)HTML/CSS.

Bon courage  tous les deux. ::):

----------

